# Overstayed in Canada in 2008 by 4 weeks?



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I entered canada in 2007 on an under 35 working holiday visa. Got a LMO and applied for a one year extension. I had hoped that the visa extension would arrive before my one year visa expired. It didn't. So I waited four week and couldn't work as my SIN was expired. Due to insufficent funds to support my self while i waited i had to return home.

I now want to travel to canada this summer and was wondering if the situation i described above will come back to haunt me.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.

Regards Lisa


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lisaG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I entered canada in 2007 on an under 35 working holiday visa. Got a LMO and applied for a one year extension. I had hoped that the visa extension would arrive before my one year visa expired. It didn't. So I waited four week and couldn't work as my SIN was expired. Due to insufficent funds to support my self while i waited i had to return home.
> 
> ...


It may well do. You broke the law by overstaying your visa limit so it could be assumed you're coming to stay illegally. It seems the only option open to you is to take the chance and see what happens.


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> It may well do. You broke the law by overstaying your visa limit so it could be assumed you're coming to stay illegally. It seems the only option open to you is to take the chance and see what happens.


Hi Auld Yin,

Would I not have had applied status as i was waiting on a new work permit? I was doing some more checking myself last night and read something about applied status once you send in your application before your current permit expires?

Thanks again for your help I just don't want to risk being turned away


----------

